# Upgrade factory radio aux



## VctrEco12 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello everyone. I couldn't find an answer for this and was hoping someone would be able to help.

I have a 2009 Versa Hatchback that doesn't have an aux input. I don't particularly want to put in an aftermarket radio, just want to put in a stock radio with an aux. Can I put in a 2011 Versa radio and just plug and play? I've seemed to find answers that have supported both yes and no. The plugs in the back look different, so I wanted to ask some experts. Something like this? 

11 12 2011 2012 Nissan Versa Radio CD Player 28185 3AN0A CY19G HA8090 | eBay

I also found a few that say they are 2009 radios with aux inputs, the model numbers are just different. Would those work as well?

Thank you!


----------

